# Did Father Christmas bring you something nice ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​*So what did you get for Christmas *​
*List your best gifts here and see if you got the same gift as someone else! *​
      ​
For worst gifts see the other thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120621.0


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I know its a cliche, but my best pressie was my BFP  

My second best pressie was my sparkly duvet cover 

My third best pressies were my clothes 

What were yours Dizzi?  Great thread

xx*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sparkles your gifts sound great! especially that BFP! not sure how the clothes are going to work with that one  

I was spoiled rotten!   by Dh  

A wii and 4 games
A digital picture frame 
A crumpler bag for my camera
and a TH watch from duty free on the plane!
and a few other things too


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*WOW! A wii, gosh, im jealous!!!!  AND all the other things - you lucky lucky lady!  

Gawd, i love christmas! *


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I got a Wii, two molton brown gift sets, some jo malone candles, cashmere socks from the White Company, some dipytique candles, a book, bracelet and an eternity ring x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Gosh you all did very well!

I got:

From DH
A very lovely necklace
Some Motorbike Gloves (very expensive top of the range ones)
Some lovely shoes

From everyone else
A hideous twinset to fit a person half my size
A picture frame
Scented candles (severely asthmatic so can't use them)
A vibrating neck pillow (DH says might be more fun if I sit on it!  )
Set of 5 Lipgloss
A hideous scarf
Some walking boots
Money with which I bought some trainers and running jacket as starting running after christmas.
Dancing on Ice DVD
Ted Baker Purse
Smelly's which I can't use due to skin allergies! 

I was most pleased with DH's pressies and Dancing on Ice DVD which I watched this aftie.

Axxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

My best pressie this year was waking up on Xmas morning with my twin boys. Nothing could beat that.
Although I still feel that someone is going to wake me up and tell me its all a dream.

Dh got me underwear and nightwear that said grumpy but gorgeous and a nightshirt that says grumpy cow. Now how much does he deserve a thump!

I also got M&S vouchers which I have spent on clothes, several photo frames People ust think I have soemething worth photographing  A huge pink filofax, like I can fit that into my changing bag with the rest of the twins gear. some smellies of the old lady type fragrnaces ( from the old ladies in the family). Loads of CD's - all ones I wanted

Didnt I do well


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I got .... 
GHD hair straighteners!   
A new coat
New 'boot' slippers. 
Supernanny book.
'Marie' mug from the disney store (it says Purrrfect Marie   ) 
Choccies
Wine
More wine  
Smellies (lots of!)
Bath bombs
Money
Gift vouchers
Perfume
A beautiful calandar with my niece's handprints
Russell Brand's Booky Wooky
Make up
Cuddles from my littleman  

Marie xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I think that we all did very well


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow Some great gifts and some ermm not so nice ones Amanda   twinset! 

Beachgirl what games did you get with your Wii 
I had mario sports, who wants to be a millionare, trauma center second opinion and My sims ( which I am going to change)

Marie ghd straighters  cool!
Brownowl  at your grumpy Pjs! 

~Dizzi~


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I got Mario Galaxy, wii sports and Zelda x


----------



## Louise29 (Mar 24, 2007)

You lot did brilliantly. I would love molton brown stuff, I have to wait and take the bottles I get in hospital. I have found a very good copy though. 500ml handwash from Tesco for £2.05 and everyone really believes its the real stuff.

I got perfume gift set, new alarm clock, pjs and selection box from hubby.

Really wanted a wii as did kids but will have to wait til next year.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Louise the Wii will be cheaper in a month or two 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Louise29 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thats what hubby says. Got a long wait for my birthday, I could be cheeking and ask for a wii for easter. Say Im on a diet so cant eat chocs and a wii would help me. do ya think it would work.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I got my Wii as ordered one for nephew and managed to get one then this came...thought I ought to keep it  
Got some dollars and sterling off parents to take on hols too x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Louise- well you can't eay whilst playing as got both hands full


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, for xmas I got......

My little baby boy!! 

And, off DH:
An antique eternity ring
An antique locket with a pic of Charlie when 1st born and a pic of DH and Charlie. (DH wrote the label out as it being from Charlie)
Richard Hammond's biog.

I also got lots of clothes vouchers (will save them til I no longer still look preggers!!    ), some choccie and some smellies. Not bad this year!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

from dh i got samsung 23 inch for the bedroom,joseph musical tickets and hotel, dolce and gabanna the one perfume, spa vouchers,i pod alarm/radio speakers, earings,choc fountain and choccy,friends dvds,microwave teddies,marks and spencers pjs calenders etc
from mum a spa weekend, drink, microwave teddy fleecy pjs etc
from my brothers molten brown goodies and radley purse and radley umbrella
money and cardigan from my dad

dq xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

DancingQueen

I am soooooooooooooo jealous of your Joseph tickets and Radley bag!  I'm hoping to go to Joseph for my Birthday.

Axx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

ooh Father Christmas was very generous this year.

Sparkles, where on earth did the sparkly bedding come from? I WANT IT!!!!

ok so here is my list........

pandora charm bracelett
6 charms
D&G perfume
Issey Miyake perfume gift set
Flower Bomb perfume
sanctuary smellies set X 2
lush smellies set ( i must really stink! lol)
Russels Brands Booky Wook
Russel Brands DVD
Alan Carr tooth fairy DVD
Friday night project DVD
Shrek 3 DVD
Miracle on 34th st DVD
Spice girls CD (sssshhhhh dont tell anyone)
Robbie williams calender
£500 towards next tx (good old mummy and daddy)
totes toasties socks
Tassimo coffee machine
nail stuff
chocolates
wine
more sweeties
Jamie Oliver flavour shaker (its fabby)
wooden cheese board with all the knives ( wondered why i had been given that, but have used it and its great lol)
coat
scarf X 2
gloves
I think thats about it, apart from a few silly odds and sods

gosh wasn't I spoilt?   OH MAN I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

What a .lovley lot of pressies we all got
I got...................
A DS Nintendo Lite and 3 games(Golden compass,Brain acadamy and Shrek 3)
Boots
pj's
laminator(i did ask for it   )
Kitchen scales (asked for them too )
Telephone(also asked for)
Clothes
Smellies
DVD's
CD's
a lovley necklace from my new nephew !
a hat
haircut
and money towards TX in Feb.

So not a bad crimbo atall. Could have been worse could have been speaking to Outlaws then god only knows what hideous stuff i would have got    

lol
Lou
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

kitten1 said:


> Well, for xmas I got......
> 
> My little baby boy!!


I reckon you win Christmas '07 with that one! 



brownowl23 said:


> My best pressie this year was waking up on Xmas morning with my twin boys. Nothing could beat that.


...although that's some serious competition! 

Having my little man with me was my best present too. I think I could have opened up each present and it be full of socks and PJs and I wouldn't have cared....come to think of it, that _is_ actually mostly what I did get - including some PJs that said Moo Cow on them. Not sure if that was supposed to be a statment on my personality or not either!
I got quite emotional over it all (not helped by PMT). I would love to see som many more or my fellow FFers posting the very same thing next year. 

C~x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

danni29 said:


> Sparkles, where on earth did the sparkly bedding come from? I WANT IT!!!!


*Its from M&S - its called 'sparkle' (very apt  ) - couldnt see it on the website, and apparently as soon as it comes into the store it sells out - its got crystals on it - its gorgeous! *


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmmm not quite as spoilt as you lot..............  


Although...... got my new house  

Skiing holiday for Jan  

the best pressie?? Meet the lemur's experience, I cant wait to do that   

series 3 Depserate housewives  

now I look at it, its actually not a bad list after all  

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------

